# Police Officer Jair Cabrera



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jair Cabrera*

Salt River Police Department, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Saturday, May 24, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* Arizona
*Incident Date:* 5/24/2014
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jair Cabrera was shot and killed while making a traffic stop near the intersection of Chaparral Road and Pima Road, on the Salt River Pima-Maricopa Indian Community, at 3:05 am.

The vehicle pulled into a gas station near the board with Scottsdale city. A subject armed with a rifle exited and opened fire, striking Officer Cabrera before he exited his patrol car. Three subjects fled the scene on foot but were all apprehended.

Officer Cabrera was transported to Scottsdale Healthcare Osborn Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Cabrera had served with the Salt River Police Department. He was survived by his parents, brother, and girlfriend.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Patrick R. Melvin
Salt River Police Department
10005 East Osborn Road
Scottsdale, AZ 85256

Phone: (480) 850-8200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22078-police-officer-jair-cabrera#ixzz32jCsPEmG


----------

